# Vape King & Cloud Flavour ANML & SMAX Launch Party



## Gizmo (11/2/15)

*Cloud Flavour & Vape King are pleased to Announce the Launch Party for Smax & ANML will be hosted at Vape King Head Office in Fourways

Date: Monday 16th Feb 2015
Time: 18:00 - 21:00*

*This will also be a semi braai, with some boerwors rolls and snacks available.

We will also be running specials on all products 10% off for the evening.

Please RSVP Here:

*​
[rsvp=8891]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

abdul 1
BigAnt 1
BoogaBooga 1
CloudSurfer 1
dr phil 2
Gizmo 1
HappyCamper 1
Jakey 2
Justin Pattrick 2
Paulie 3
Philip Dunkley 2
Q-Ball 1
RiazP 2
Rowan Francis 1
shaunnadan 3
Silver 1
Stroodlepuff 1
TylerD 1
Yiannaki 1

Total: 28

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Major FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (11/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Major FOMO!
> 
> View attachment 21249




Wish you could join us buddy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Wish you could join us buddy



Me too @Paulie!


----------



## abdul (11/2/15)

Another holiday @Rob Fisher ?
Day trip


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

abdul said:


> Another holiday @Rob Fisher ?
> Day trip



I have to say the thought did indeed cross my mind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (11/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say the thought did indeed cross my mind!


Would be awesome meeting U sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (11/2/15)

You can stay at my place for the evening @Rob Fisher. No Jokes. Would love to have you up!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> You can stay at my place for the evening @Rob Fisher. No Jokes. Would love to have you up!!



Thanks Philip! Appreciate the offer!


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/15)

Come-on guys. Semi Vape Meet. We will also have drippers setup with all the flavours! This is your chance to experience ANML Looper yum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (12/2/15)

Hey all,

For those of you who want to know what to expect on Monday of the new lines:

Here are some videos to get you excited

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BigAnt (13/2/15)

I will be there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (15/2/15)

Looking Forward to seeing everyone tomorrow for some fun times and tasting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/2/15)

Unfortunately I can't make it. Hope you guys have a blast though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BigAnt (15/2/15)

Seeing as *@Paulie* will be there we having a mini cloud comp?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/15)

BigAnt said:


> Seeing as *@Paulie* will be there we having a mini cloud comp?


We just might

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil (16/2/15)

Hey Stroodlepuff hope all is well is ur Internet working as I would love to pop around tonight n smack some of my points lol


----------



## Dr Phil (16/2/15)

I'll be there after work at about 8pm please keep me 1xlooper 6 mil nic thank u


----------



## Mitch (16/2/15)

When will online sales be made available?


----------



## Gizmo (16/2/15)

The day after  Which is tomorrow.


----------



## CloudSurfer (16/2/15)

Hey Guys is this a vendors only or a open invitation ?


----------



## Paulie (16/2/15)

CloudSurfer said:


> Hey Guys is this a vendors only or a open invitation ?


Its open to anyone


----------



## Andre (16/2/15)

CloudSurfer said:


> Hey Guys is this a vendors only or a open invitation ?


Open to all vapers, just add your name in the first post. Go - it will be awesome!


----------



## CloudSurfer (16/2/15)

Yes please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (16/2/15)

seriously thought i could order some of this today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mitch (16/2/15)

Me too


----------



## Paulie (16/2/15)

Sorry guys the Official launch is today in the Shop after 6:00 and tomorrow itll go live on the Website~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (16/2/15)

Mitch said:


> Me too


damn i was gna say that you guys are welcome to pass by and fill your tanks (at my expense) after i buy em tonight, but looking at where u lot stay (kensington and durbs) that will be a bit of an issue.


----------



## Mitch (16/2/15)

Thanks @Jakey, really nice of you to offer dude, and I'd probably take you up on it if I wasn't so far away


----------



## Jakey (16/2/15)

Mitch said:


> Thanks @Jakey, really nice of you to offer dude, and I'd probably take you up on it if I wasn't so far away


If you really want i could drive down to durbz... Give me ur address... *tries to disguise serial killer voice*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/2/15)

Whoop whoop. Can't wait to finish work to come hang out with you crazy bunch!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigAnt (16/2/15)

Anybody coming tonight that would like a bottle of VAPE ELIXIR Beetlejuice 12MG ?
I got it at last vape meet but only do 0mg juice. First person to ask me tonight gets it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (16/2/15)

BigAnt said:


> Anybody coming tonight that would like a bottle of VAPE ELIXIR Beetlejuice 12MG ?
> I got it at last vape meet but only do 0mg juice. First person to ask me tonight gets it.


me please hehe. or do we have to ask in person. im a sucker for freebies


----------



## Jakey (16/2/15)

Well I feel like a right chop! Been so excited about the launch tonight and been chain vaping so much so that I forgot to charge my mod.


----------



## TylerD (16/2/15)

Can you guys put my fruitloops in the fridge. It's damn hot! Don't like hot milk with cereal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## audiophile011 (16/2/15)

Sigh. Spent R1500 this afternoon at vapeking, and only saw this thread now. @Stroodlepuff wish you wouldve mentioned something when I was eyeing out the new juices.


----------



## Dr Phil (16/2/15)

I'll be there at 8pm can't wait


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Sigh. Spent R1500 this afternoon at vapeking, and only saw this thread now. @Stroodlepuff wish you wouldve mentioned something when I was eyeing out the new juices.




Sorry bud my mind was so scattered today I didnt even think


----------



## abdul (16/2/15)

Thank to the hosts for an awesome eve. Sorry @Stroodlepuff you were too busy to have a chat. 
Was great to finaly put faces to names.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/2/15)

Home sweet home. Thank you @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo and @Paulie for organising this awesome mini meet 

It was a pleasure hanging out with all the familiar faces and meeting some new ones.

I think I vaped myself into a coma tonight.

So stoked about my new juices and goodies 

Much awesome flavour
So fun
Wow!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/15)

last people just left thank you all who came through and made it a spectacular evening. 

 I will post a full recap tomorrow - right now - I'm finished

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (16/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> last people just left thank you all who came through and made it a spectacular evening.
> 
> I will post a full recap tomorrow - right now - I'm finished


What a great event tnks to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for having this fun event and for the boerie rolls and goodies! I had a blast and I was blown away by the turn out which was around 40 ppl or so wow! Here are a few pics of how cloudy it was in the store. Lastly tnks to all that came and made it so fun!


















Ill post some more up tmr

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/15)

Thanks @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff . As always a fantastic evening . Going back to my couch to finish off this silver properly thanks to @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/15)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/15)

PS if there are no pics on the vapemail thread by tomorrow morning I will be sending names to @Rob Fisher for fines

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/15)

Send me the names Stroods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (17/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> PS if there are no pics on the vapemail thread by tomorrow morning I will be sending names to @Rob Fisher for fines


All my new goodies are at home waiting for me. Will post this afternoon......it's torture!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/2/15)

Well, last night was fabulous

At the last minute i decides to go because my work was going well so it was a surprise for me to be able to make it

What a super, super time

We got to see VapeKings new set up. Very professional and more space. Well done Giz and Stroods

Thanks for the evening and for hosting. Was so much fun yet again to hang out and discuss vaping with all the enthusiasts. 

As for the new juices, i ended up buying only 1 of them because the other one i wanted was sold out fast. I got the Mafia Princess from Smax. Its the Tiramisu one. I tried it out on one of paulie's devices and it tasted very good. Lol, it was on his Sig at 120W with a Doge coiled at 0.16 i think 

Maybe it wont taste as good on my more humble setups. We will have to see. 

Left at about 10pm and as usual time flies when you having fun. 

Thanks to all who took part and for all the friendly banter. Was a lovely evening.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (17/2/15)

A Huge thank you to @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff and @Paulie, for putting together a fantastic/ chilled launch party/ Vape meet ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (17/2/15)

Looks like everybody there had a super time last night.

So here is a question probably on many a mind....

Will the new juices be up for online sale then today?? 

Since it sounds like there are juices that's actually already "sold out" now, after last night.....


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/15)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Looks like everybody there had a super time last night.
> 
> So here is a question probably on many a mind....
> 
> ...



Vapey they will be available except for Carnage.

Anyway guys, thanks to all that attended. The turnout was absolutely amazing of around 40+!

Good laughs ( Braai's falling apart, Dry hits on camera ( dont think anyone noticed thankfully ), good fun and quality time with friends from ecigssa.

I love our community!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## TylerD (17/2/15)

If anyone wants some Looper, I basically bought them all and I'm selling them for R.1000 a 30ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/15)

TylerD said:


> If anyone wants some Looper, I basically bought them all and I'm selling them for R.1000 a 30ml.



Now that's a steal!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mitch (17/2/15)

Was there no stock of Carnage?


----------



## Jakey (17/2/15)

there was, part of the stock is being depleted from my tank as i type this


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/15)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Looks like everybody there had a super time last night.
> 
> So here is a question probably on many a mind....
> 
> ...



We have reserved the rest of the Looper for online sales only - as with last night however it is limited to one per person due to low stock quantities - Carnage sadly is already sold out - good news though is that we have more stock on its way of Carnage which is due to land next week!

Thank you for the fantastic support everybody!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/15)

Stock is live - http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html and http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html?date=2015-02-16 Good luck

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (17/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> Vapey they will be available except for Carnage.
> 
> Anyway guys, thanks to all that attended. The turnout was absolutely amazing of around 40+!
> 
> ...





Stroodlepuff said:


> We have reserved the rest of the Looper for online sales only - as with last night however it is limited to one per person due to low stock quantities - Carnage sadly is already sold out - good news though is that we have more stock on its way of Carnage which is due to land next week!
> 
> Thank you for the fantastic support everybody!



@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff thank you for you replies.

I do not feel particularly happy, but I will leave it there.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Barnicle (17/2/15)

My first launch and vape meet... had an awesome time !!  Thanks to the great people that organised it (not too sure what their forum names are or you would be tagged)! Before I arrived at the launch I had no idea it would super duper cool  .I also got the chance to meet some of the incredible people that roam the forum...  Not forgetting the amount I learned from the experienced vapers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Really a nightmare to navigate your juices with each nic strength listed separately and having to guess on which one of the 15 pages the brand I am looking for will be. My experience for what it is worth.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Really a nightmare to navigate your juices with each nic strength listed separately and having to guess on which one of the 15 pages the brand I am looking for will be. My experience for what it is worth.



Hi Andre

I am looking at a way to separate the juice by brand, Unfortunately I cant have a dropdown with the strengths as the problem lies with one strength being out of stock for example then it gets the out of stock stamp on the picture - we had alot of people complaining - I am looking at separating them by brand


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Andre
> 
> I am looking at a way to separate the juice by brand, Unfortunately I cant have a dropdown with the strengths as the problem lies with one strength being out of stock for example then it gets the out of stock stamp on the picture - we had alot of people complaining - I am looking at separating them by brand


Ah, thanks for the response. Yip, separating by brand will help a lot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CloudSurfer (17/2/15)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Looks like everybody there had a super time last night.
> 
> So here is a question probably on many a mind....
> 
> ...



Was One of the Lucky ones to get my hands on the "ANML LOOPER" Breakfast of champions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mitch (17/2/15)

I'm a little disappointed that I cannot buy the ANML Carnage e-liquid that I was told was going to be available on the Vape King site. I have been asking about this e-Liquid for months and was told it was going to be made available for online purchase. Surely provision should have been made to keep some stock aside for online buyers?


----------



## Paulie (17/2/15)

Mitch said:


> I'm a little disappointed that I cannot buy the ANML Carnage e-liquid that I was told was going to be available on the Vape King site. I have been asking about this e-Liquid for months and was told it was going to be made available for online purchase. Surely provision should have been made to keep some stock aside for online buyers?




I do apologies for this and can confirm that a few extra bottles where only shipped (stock availibility) by the supplier at 1 week later than the current stock which had arrived. I will post on here asap once it arrives eta Monday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (17/2/15)

A big thank you to @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @Paulie for a great night / launch. Thank you for your hospitality and for bringing in these new delicious juices, I wanna just drink my bottle of looper it's so good. 
You guys rock!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Really a nightmare to navigate your juices with each nic strength listed separately and having to guess on which one of the 15 pages the brand I am looking for will be. My experience for what it is worth.



Sorted  I have added the different brands as subcategories, I wish I knew how to make it so that just the subcategories show when you select E-liquid but I cant figure that out  hope thats easier (@shaunnadan @Imthiaz Khan @Andre )

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/15)

Justin Pattrick said:


> A big thank you to @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @Paulie for a great night / launch. Thank you for your hospitality and for bringing in these new delicious juices, I wanna just drink my bottle of looper it's so good.
> You guys rock!



Thanks to you for attending  Hope the back and neck are ok


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorted  I have added the different brands as subcategories, I wish I knew how to make it so that just the subcategories show when you select E-liquid but I cant figure that out  hope thats easier (@shaunnadan @Imthiaz Khan @Andre )


Much, much easier navigation, thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Much, much easier navigation, thank you so much.


Pleasure


----------



## Justin Pattrick (17/2/15)

All good thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------

